# Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe zurzeit mal wieder zuviel langeweile und zuviel Geld und würde gerne was neues in meinen PC einbauen. Aktuell habe ich soweit schon alles was ich will, außer eben eine Wasserkühlung. Deshalb wollte ich hier mal fragen ob folgende denkweise generell richtig und durchsetzbar ist oder ich den gedanken doch lieber lassen sollte.

Geplant habe ich eine komplette Wasserkühlung, Grafikkarte und CPU. Hab mich auf schon etwas umgeschaut und bin auf folgendes Produkt gestoßen Alphacool Eisberg 240 CPU - Black | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany . Meine Denkweise war nun ich kaufe einen schlauch, einen anschluss und einen grafikkartenkühler dazu und schliese damit dann einfach die grafikkarte an das bereits vorhandene Kühlobjekt an. 

Meint ihr das wäre so machbar ? Brauche ich dafür vielleicht sogar eine 3 slot pumpe ? Geplant habe ich die Pumpe oben im define r5 zu verbauen, da wäre platz für die 3 slot pumpe. Welche CPU und GPU gekühlt werden soll seht ihr in der Signatur. Oder ist es vielleicht sogar sinnvoller alles zerlegt zu kaufen und selbst zu basteln? Ich habe überhaupt keine vorkenntnisse mit Wasserkühlungen. 

Ich hoffe es gibt leute die auch wirklich ahnung davon haben und mir antworten geben können.

Wünsche einen schönen und warmen Tag
Nicyboy


----------



## Malkolm (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Hier gibt es sogar ausreichend Leute mit richtigem Wissen, nicht nur mit Ahnungen 

Ich empfehle dringend die Lektüre des http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html
Dieser bietet dir einen recht ausführlichen Einblick in die Thematik. Der gewählte Eisberg ist eine brauchbare CPU-AiO-WaKü, die 980Ti würde aber den Radi überfordern.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Liste mal bitte die Hardware auf, die gekühlt werden soll.
Lies dir bitte zusätzlich auch die Wakü-Guides durch.

Bin grad nur mit dem Smartphone online, daher kann ich weder deine Signatur sehen, noch Threads verlinken.


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Der gewählte Eisberg ist eine brauchbare CPU-AiO-WaKü, die 980Ti würde aber den Radi überfordern.



also doch ein 3 slot modell nehmen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Omg...
Hatte überlesen, das du die Eisberg mit 240er Radiator planst.
Das wird nix für CPU und GPU (980Ti).
Allein für die Graka brauchst du min. einen 240er Radiator. Eher einen 360er wenn's leise sein soll.
Für die CPU min. einen 120er, eher nen 240er für leise.
Die Pumpe und der AGB, die du immer ansprichst haben mit der Kühlleistung eher weniger zutun, wie die Radiatoren samt den Lüftern.


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

hm wenn ich dich richtig verstehe reicht also ein 360er für cpu und gpu nicht. Als cpu würde ich nur einen xeon 1230v3 kühlen wollen. Mehr als 360 kann ich sowieso nicht einbauen, ich dachte solche systeme reichen aus, warum sonst würde es diese geben? 

Vom gedankengang her war es eigentlich ganz einfach, 360er radi oben reinbauen und 3 gute Lüfter dazu und dann einfach den kühlblock anschliesen und nen weiteren schlauch zur grafikkarte legen. Aber das scheint so in der realität nicht effektiv machbar zu sein. einen anschluss über dem cpu kühlblock für eine weitere kühleinheit habe ich ja.


----------



## Joungmerlin (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Ein 360er reicht eigendlich. Aber ob das noch leise ist kann ich nicht sagen.
Mir persönlich würde das nicht reichen.


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Man sagt 120mm Radiatorfläche für 100W Abwärme, um noch einigermaßen leise zu bleiben. (Und selbst das wäre mir noch vieeel zu laut)

Das mit der Eisberg würde ich aber lassen, da ist schon die Pumpe super laut, davon hast du nix.


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Mit der Eisberg würde ich alles mal lassen, die ist zu laut...
wenn nur n 360 platz hat, dann würde ich eher nen Mora 3 verbauen und ne Custom Wakü...


----------



## MfDoom (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Dein Kopf ist sowieso wassergekühlt.


Schenkelklopfer


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*



leokasi schrieb:


> Mit der Eisberg würde ich alles mal lassen, die ist zu laut...
> wenn nur n 360 platz hat, dann würde ich eher nen Mora 3 verbauen und ne Custom Wakü...



hmm mal schauen  aber der platz war eh falsch, ich kann oben 3x 140mm einbauen, also 420 wäre möglich .. blos mehr als 3 slots sind halt oben nicht verfügbar.

Ich glaub ich lass es wie es ist mit der Luftkühlung.. das ist mir dann doch zu heftig.


----------



## the_leon (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Vorne oder unten geht kein Radi, oder??


----------



## nicyboy (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

vorne passt 280mm rein und unten nur 140mm.. ansonsten noch hinten 140mm .. mehr steckplätze sind im define r5 nicht .. aber wie gesagt.

Ich glaub ich lass es einfach.. meine temps sind nichtmal ansatzweise im kritischen bereich... es wäre einfach was gewesen zum basteln.


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Moin,

doch das geht ganz einfach, du hast da nur was falsch verstanden 
Der freie Anschluss auf der Eisberg-Pumpe ist der Fillport, also den nutzt du zum Wasser (Kühlflüssigkeit) nachfüllen 

Du bräuchtest einen Kühler für die Grafikkarte, Schlauch und zwei Anschlüsse.

Du machst also einen Anschluss auf der Pumpe los, der kommt dann in den GPU-Kühler, dann machst du einen Schlauch mit 2 Anschlüssen, der verbindet dann Pumpe und Grafikkarte.

Also vorher:

Eisberg-Block (da ist Kühler/AGB/Pumpe drin) ---- Schlauch Wasser Out----- Radiator In
Eisberg-Block (da ist Kühler/AGB/Pumpe drin) ---- Schlauch Wasser In------ Radiator Out

Nachher:

Eisberg-Block (da ist Kühler/AGB/Pumpe drin) ---- Schlauch Wasser Out----- *Grafikkartenkühler -------- Schlauch----------*Radiator In
Eisberg-Block (da ist Kühler/AGB/Pumpe drin) ---- Schlauch Wasser In------ Radiator Out

Also, das Wasser aus dem Block wandert in die GPU, von da an kommt das heiße Wasser in den Radiator zum abkühlen und geht dann abgekühlt in die EIsberg zurück.

240er Radi würde zum Beginn reichen, wenn die Lüfter ordentlich arbeiten -- ist der grenzwertig 
Bau sonst einfach nur einen zusätzlichen 140er / 240er radi in den Kreislauf


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

danke für die infos. einen 360er radiator hätte ich schon genommen. 

Vielleicht kaufe ich dann tatsächlich so ein system um es mal zu testen. genau so wie du es geschrieben hast war auch mein gedankengang..


----------



## Joker_54 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*



nicyboy schrieb:


> danke für die infos. einen 360er radiator hätte ich schon genommen.
> 
> Vielleicht kaufe ich dann tatsächlich so ein system um es mal zu testen. genau so wie du es geschrieben hast war auch mein gedankengang..


Dann mach es richtig und spar dir die Kosten für so eine Enttäuschung 

Es hat einen Grund, warum man Pumpen auf einem Shoggy entkoppelt und es hat auch einen Grund, warum Pumpe + CPU-Block mal locker 70€ kosten (Und keine ~30 wie die Eisberg).
Der GPU-Block ist dann nochmal bei ~120€ + Schläuche, AGB, Fittings + Nochmal 2 Radis, ich schätze bei einer vernünftigen WaKü kommst du da locker bei umme 300€ raus.

Kaufst du alles gebraucht und die günstigsten Sachen neu, kannst du auch auf unter 180€ für CPU + GPU kommen, ist aber denke ich immernoch deutlich teurer, als du dir das Vorgestellt hast


----------



## the_leon (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Also, so n Krüppel wie die Eisberg würde ich nicht kaufen...
Entweder Ordentlich oder gar nicht...


----------



## nicyboy (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*



Joker_54 schrieb:


> Dann mach es richtig und spar dir die Kosten für so eine Enttäuschung
> 
> Es hat einen Grund, warum man Pumpen auf einem Shoggy entkoppelt und es hat auch einen Grund, warum Pumpe + CPU-Block mal locker 70€ kosten (Und keine ~30 wie die Eisberg).
> Der GPU-Block ist dann nochmal bei ~120€ + Schläuche, AGB, Fittings + Nochmal 2 Radis, ich schätze bei einer vernünftigen WaKü kommst du da locker bei umme 300€ raus.
> ...



Eigentlich nicht nein, ich habe schon damit gerechnet das es mehr kostet .. für 300€ wäre das auch drin bei mir. ich ging von 250€ aus, wenn ich eisberg rechne + gescheiten kühlblock für gpu und schlauch sowie anschluss.  Wirklich richtig wollte ich es nicht machen weil ich überall von 400 oder gar 500€ bei wakü gelesen habe und mir das einfach zuviel war.

Aber wenn ich alles zusammen mit 300€ dabei wäre. wäre das ja absolut okay.. was benötigt man denn alles ? Kann mir da wer nen "test" warenkorb erstellen?

Oder mal eine ganz andere frage, letzte woche hatte ich 33 grad in der bude und auf 12v Lüftereinstellung eine CPU Temperatur von 55 Grad unter Last und 70 Grad GPU Temperatur unter last .. ging aber nach längerem um 2 bis 5 grad runter .. was würde ich denn da mit einer wakü eigentlich rausholen? ich meine, die temperaturen sind eigentlich traumhaft. Was die lautstärke angeht ich rede hier von 2x eloop für den morpheus und 4x silent wings 2 fürs gehäuse .. also nicht sehr laut. Bis auf den Luftzug war nix zu hören (wenn absolute stille war, unter headset war garnix zu hören)


----------



## the_leon (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Das hier: https://www.caseking.de/magicool-diy-wasserkuehlungs-set-triple-120-mm-edition-wase-244.html
und dann noch diese teile: Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Joker_54 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Dazu kannst du dir auch meinen Log anschauen, ich habe imo das Magicool Kit selbst zusammengestellt.

Inzwischen ist noch die GraKa und 2 zusätzliche 240mm Radi's drinnen, schafft die Pumpe auch gut


----------



## nicyboy (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

das wird platztechnisch nicht gehen... das sind ja 360 mm radiator für cpu und 240 für gpu nochmal extra... das ist mir dann doch zu heftig. Ich dachte es reicht ein 360er komplett aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Kannst du den Laufswerksschacht nicht entfernen um mehr Platz an der Front und im Deckel zu bekommen?


----------



## the_leon (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*

Ein 360 reicht eig. auch!
Allerdings würde ich dann eher NB-PK3 nehmen!
Oder du baust vorne nen 280er Nexxos Monsta mit P/P ein...


----------



## nicyboy (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung im Kopf, Durchsetzung fraglich.*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Kannst du den Laufswerksschacht nicht entfernen um mehr Platz an der Front und im Deckel zu bekommen?



naja bisher hab ich ein blu ray laufwerk im pc ... also brauche ich ja den laufwerksschacht. Das einzige das ich entfernt habe ist der HDD schacht in der mtite da ich nur 2 Hdds unten eingebaut habe. Ich hab quasi die möglichkeit 360 oben und 240mm vorne .. aber das ist mir dann glaub doch zuviel akt.

Vor allem wenn die temperaturen dann nicht überzeugen.. ich schaffe ja mit meiner Luftkühlung auch geile Temperaturen.


----------

